# Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance or FK1000



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

Hi guys
As the title say's which would be the better to use & which will last the longest, being used on a black sapphire astra
Needing to use something until i save up for swissvax best of show or DoDo Juice Supernatural.:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

FK1000 its my go to LSP and its works fantastically on alloys.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

You ask for better use and longer lasting.

It would be 1000P.

However I think the extra carnuaba content in 915, in theory, should give you a better result.

Both good products though.

HTH


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

on black i would say go with the 915 it leaves a very deep wet look on dark colours


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

As I found out in the last couple of days, Dodo Supernatural (and any carnauba-rich wax I'm sure) layered on top of FK1000P is quite spectacular


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

+1 on the FK1000P


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

FK1000...then get the BOS....


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

aiky007 said:


> Hi guys
> As the title say's which would be the better to use & which will last the longest, being used on a black sapphire astra
> Needing to use something until i save up for swissvax best of show or DoDo Juice Supernatural.:thumb:


What about neither? Buying either will only slow you down to buy your swissvax if that is what you really want .


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Ninja59 said:


> FK1000...then get the BOS....


Leave out the BOS IMO, the FK1000p looked better in my eyes when putting it on my polished black BMW, the BOS just didnt add anything to the look in my eyes, the FK made it subtly glossier and it beads better and is more durable and is alot cheaper.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd say FK personally, then maybe get some Poorboys Black Hole or Chemical Guys EZ glaze to put underneath it. This combination worked very well on my Passat :thumb: .....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

FK looks great, but I find the looks drop off in a few weeks or so on black - BOS won't do this...

If you want something good looking while you save, get some Vics Concours


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Leave out the BOS IMO, the FK1000p looked better in my eyes when putting it on my polished black BMW, the BOS just didnt add anything to the look in my eyes, the FK made it subtly glossier and it beads better and is more durable and is alot cheaper.


Listen to the big man...he knows


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

RussZS said:


> FK looks great, but I find the looks drop off in a few weeks or so on black - BOS won't do this...
> 
> If you want something good looking while you save, get some Vics Concours


Thats strange because I find the exact oppossite

The BOS looks fade very quickly after a wash, the FK however looks super right throughout to the next wash.

I also find the FK looks last throughout its life, which is going to be far longer than BOS.

This is in my experience on the Audi and now my black 3 series.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

1000P worked well on this also.
Picture of 1000p before topping with. Dare I say it an other wax.








Gordon.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

I've tried both 915 and FK 1000. FK all the way from me. better deeper reflections, and leaves a wetter finish IMHO. Also beads and sheets better.

Heres pics

Wet Finish 









Reflections


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

So 915 looks like it's met it's match...........FK is the new darling.

Goota admit some stunning pics of FK results, maybe it's time to get a tub and try.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

SevenW said:


> So 915 looks like it's met it's match...........FK is the new darling.
> 
> Goota admit some stunning pics of FK results, maybe it's time to get a tub and try.


Very true that.

I find however, 1000P is a very reflective finish where as 915 leaves a warmer look.

I like them both but my choice depends on what colour/finish i fancy thats why i have them both!


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Just used 915 on a friends new silver kia Ceed and I can agree with the warm look. Made a real difference from the dealer prep. Have FK also which I use to great effect on my Mazda. Like them both very much very easy to use.

Paul


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Yetizone

Blimey!!!! That looked awesome, thanks very for sharing. Hell of a testament to you in particular and the product.

What does the 'FK' stand for in FK1000 please


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Charley Farley said:


> Blimey!!!! That looked awesome, thanks very for sharing. Hell of a testament to you in particular and the product.


Is that a compliment to my pics?

Cheers if it is :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Charley Farley said:


> Yetizone
> 
> What does the 'FK' stand for in FK1000 please


Finish Kare = name of the manufacturer


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Just seen yetis, very wet finish, lovely job :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Charley Farley said:


> Yetizone
> 
> Blimey!!!! That looked awesome, thanks very for sharing. Hell of a testament to you in particular and the product.
> 
> What does the 'FK' stand for in FK1000 please


Finish Kare - the company that makes it


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Trist said:


> Is that a compliment to my pics?
> 
> Cheers if it is :thumb:


Actually it was to Yetizone but I was thinking the same of yours


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Charley Farley said:


> Actually it was to Yetizone but I was thinking the same of yours


Cheers :thumb:

FK is great stuff. I haven't washed it since 2 weeks after applying FK, and a lot of the dirt gets washed off by the rain, which is great


----------

